# OT: VIA Rail RDC



## RRUserious (Dec 3, 2011)

Would someone watch this video and explain something to me. Is this an engine or a passenger car. And what is driving it?

RDC Test Drive


----------



## AlanB (Dec 3, 2011)

As noted in the story below the video, its powered by a diesel engine. It sounds like this car is destined to be a baggage car, but that they will make a couple of cars into passenger cars.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 3, 2011)

RRUserious said:


> Would someone watch this video and explain something to me. Is this an engine or a passenger car. And what is driving it?
> 
> RDC Test Drive


Here is a good source of information about the Budd RDC family of self-propelled rail cars.

Budd RDC


----------

